# About international film schools



## Basileus (May 5, 2013)

I'm Roman from Vietnam. Currently i'm studying Movie Directing in Film and Stage University of Hochiminh city, first year.
But one of my biggest problem is that here in this school we're barely taught anything. There're not enough teacher, and most of them just come to the class don't have any clue on what to teach us whatsoever. Like the Directing class (which is suppose to be the most important class), the teacher always ask us to tell or write stories, then he give us advices. It would have been good if his advices weren't terrible, and most of the time he brag about himself, telling lies about how ppl think he's a freaking genius of Vietnam movie industry, even claiming some famous scene from Russian's old famous movies to be made by him in his never existed movies (he did made some TV series and 1 or 2 movie and they suck). The other classes are either doesn't have a teacher (so we change that class into free days) or the teacher is too busy making movies they rarely show up. Plus the school barely have any equipment at all, all of them are very very old and most cameras stop working properly.
It's nearly the end of a year and i (and everyone in class) find myself haven't learn anything at all.
I've asked senior year students and they said that it's gonna be the same until you graduate. So we better just do stuffs on our own and learn on our own like amateur filmakers and then just continue "studying" until we get a diploma and hopefully will get a job in the future (most of the graduated students just open up cafe, shops or doing stuffs that have no relation to the movie industry at all).

That's why i'm posting this article hoping that you guys could give me advice on what i should do.

Right now i'm thinking about International film schools. All the money i could gather right now is 50.000$, and I don't think i can afford going to US or UK for education. But i can probably go to other countries like Poland, India,... or even Canada if i have a part-time job and study at the same time. I can even spend 1 year to study the language if it's in countries like France or Poland or Korea,... (i'm good at learning foreign languages). But right now i'm not so sure on where i should go for better education plus a bit of job opportunity in the future.

I'm very thankful that you've read my post. Any advice will be much appreciated​


----------

